# Prayers for April, please



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

So my dad emailed me last night saying he thinks April, their recently adopted schnauzer, has been poisoned (they do have some careless hunters that run thru the back of their property) or otherwise very, very ill. He really did not believe she would live to the next day. 

Here's his most recent email:


> The vet called and said her bloodwork was good. She's doing alot better this a.m.. I laid on the floor for quite abit at night. I didn't want her to die alone. About 4 a.m. your Mom got her to drink alittle and she's been improving since. The vet thinks the parasites had just taken over. I am livid with the Humane Society. It's not the $, but they tell you a complete work-up has been done on the dog and that's why the cost is about $200 for adoption. Since getting her we found ticks imbedded in her skin, her chip identification was wrong, she was loaded with worms that I just happened to notice as she pooped. They said she was heartworm negative, but we ran that test yesterday since they had already lied about the other work. Grrrrrrrrrrrr! DAD[/B]


He mentioned the worms the day she came home with them, and their vet ran some inconclusive tests then. The new vet says he thinks she is treatable, and there's a chance for a full recovery, but it may take some time. Dr New Vet is suspicious that her previous owners gave her up once she got sick due to them (likely) never taking her to the vet or properly vaccinating her...

My dad is already so attached to her, I can't imagine if something were to go wrong again. Luckily, both of my parents have a medical background and their house is full of useful things for times like this. Hopefully prayers will be answered and Miss April will be back on the Front Yard Racetrack with Buffy. Buffy misses her running partner. 

thanks for reading. pls keep her in your thoughts. she's a sweet little girl :wub:

ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow, the rescue group lied to him? .....that's not good. Actually, it's really scary! I hope April recovers completely and lives a long long time.


----------



## Princess D (May 16, 2007)

Sending good vibes and prayes to April & your family rayer:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'll pray really hard for April rayer: Poor baby! :bysmilie: I got tears in my eyes where it said he laid on the floor because he didn't want her to die alone :smcry: What a good dad!! :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I hope April makes a full recovery. Hugs to April, you, and your parents - it doesn't take long to become hopelessly attached to a dog.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

i hope April finds good health soon, sounds like your dad is doing all he can for her, rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

I am so very sorry about April, I will pray that she makes a full and speedy recovery rayer: rayer: rayer: Poor little baby has been through so much :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

who can you trust? :smpullhair: I got all teared up by your dad's email, you could really feel his love for April :wub: . I will be praying for a fast recovery.


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

rayer: Will have April in my prayers. I hope she recovers soon!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Sending good vibes for a speedy recovery for April. :grouphug:


----------



## robin (Jul 11, 2006)

Sending good thoughts and many prayers for April. I hope she recovers quickly. :grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Praying for a swift and complete recovery. rayer: rayer:


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG I hope that April will be ok..... I am sending good thoughts and prayers for the little one.... I love Schnauzers...I grew up with one..  They really are beautiful and gentle babies...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Poor April, she's been through so much. I hope she makes it through this; she sounds like a strong girl. April and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

rayer: Prayers for April and your family rayer:


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

My heart goes out to you, your folks, and of course April. Its so obvious how caring your dad is. I hope April has a full & speedy recovery! :grouphug:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Ann Marie, you dad sounds like a saint. I adore him just from the email you shared. I will send prayers and positive thoughts to sweet little April for her recovery.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Sending lots of prayers for April and your family. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: 

I started crying when I read the part about your dad sleeping on floor... :smcry:


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

Poor April... I pray rayer: that she recovers fully and soon. :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I sure hope April will be OK. What a sad situation for your family. rayer:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

I'm sending positive thoughts and prayers for April and your family! I hope she has a full recovery and I'm so glad that your parents are willing and able to take care of her! This kind of story will certainly put people off of the humane society in your parents area..that's not good.


----------



## LoriJo (Jul 19, 2006)

How sad, Ann Marie! Sending lots of prayers that April makes a full and speedy recovery. rayer: rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Certainly will be saying prayers for April. That the bloodwork came back good is a very positive sign. What a kind an compassionate man your dad is! 
Please keep us updated on April!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: Keeping your dad and April in my thoughts. :grouphug: 

Tina


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Your parents sound like wonderful people. April definitely has the best care possible and considering her health condition she couldn't be in better hands. :grouphug: rayer:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Awww poor April. I will keep her and your Parents in my prayers for peace of mind and health.

God bless,
Melanie


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Poor April. I hope she gets better very soon. :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I wish your parents and April the very best! Your folks are great people who are strong enough to help April through a rough spot. I will be thinking of them.....


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

rayer: I will keep April in my thought. Sounds like your parents are wonderful and really on top of things. 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

hopefully "no news is good news".... haven't heard from them and they aren't answering their phone (not unusual, they don't have caller ID and don't really like talking on the phone LOL they truly like animals more than people LOL)... 

thank you ALL for your thoughts and prayers... i am copying and pasting them in emails to my folks.... my dad does get so attached to these dogs... it's so hard on him when anything happens... every time i've brought up the idea of them fostering, he just shakes his head and says, "nope, our house isn't big enough..." because he knows he would flunk Fostering 101 in about .02 seconds flat....

hopefully tomorrow brings a turn for the better. thank you all again, your thoughts mean so much to my folks right now... (they still think we're all crazy, but a "nice" crazy, i'm sure)

xoxoxo,
ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## Desiree (May 29, 2007)

I hope April gets better soon and is able to get back to enjoying the wonderful life she has with your loving family. April sounds like she's daddy's baby, and what a sweet daddy she has :wub: Please keep us updated.

<div align="center">Desiree & Eros


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Poor little April...You sure can tell how much your dad loves her and your mom too.

I sure hope April pulls through and lives a long happy life!

Good thoughts heading for April and your parents. :grouphug:


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

*your dad sounds like a good parent!
and you are a good daughter for passing the prayer request on to everyone here*
april will be in my prayers tonight...best of luck..let us know how things turn out 
tell your dad to hang in there..there's gonna be light at the end of the tunnel :grouphug: rayer: :wub: *


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

update from my mom:


> She is not doing well at all-no food since yesterday-small laps of H2O every couple of hours-no urine out since 4:30 am today. We think she had a seizure yesterday at suppertime. We are keeping a log and will call the Dr. at 8am but not looking good and we are not taking it very well. Even Buffy and Lily know something is wrong. She did get on our bed a few minutes ago so will let her sleep there tonight. Will keep you posted
> M&D[/B]


Dr New Vet says he trusts my mom's medical background (in humans) enough to not have them rush April to the vet ER right now. He says there isn't a lot he can do right now... he wants to let some of the meds have a chance to take effect before doing anything drastic. 

If I know my parents... they will be waiting at Dr New Vet's office door as soon as they wake up...usually around 4-5am. Poor April. She finally is in a home that takes care of her and she starts showing the effects of her neglect. The Buttercup knows she will always see a vet before mommy ever sees a doctor for herself. I only wish all pets had owners who took their companions to the vet on a regular basis. I dont' know how vets deal with this.... seeing dogs/cats/etc that have never been vetted and then the owner says, upon pet becoming ill, "what do you MEAN you can't save Fluffy???" 

Reason #697 why I like animals more than people.

Despite that statement, thank you for your continued thoughts and prayers. I hope my folks have seen the worst and April will turn around and see better days....


ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I continue to have April in my prayers...
I don't know if I've understood fully... does the vet feel April had gotten into poison... or is the illness from so many parasites?
I know Naddie had just about every parasite going when she was pulled from the kill shelter. Rescue took her to the vets that same night. They actually weren't aware of how bad she was but they initially tried to get her shaved because she was soooo matted ( inches thick!!!!! ) She skin was so badly pulled from normal position they knew she had to be sedated to actually do it..thus the vet. It was then they discovered open wounds under all the matting and even ( be prepared! this is disgusting!!!!).. even crockroaches living under it all and eating her flesh! 
She had all the worms we commonly hear of and yes heartworm positive to boot.

I tell you this because she did pull thru and today is a happy healthy little girl. I spoke to the attending vet in getting info my vet wanted... and was told she was one of the worst cases they ever came across and they had seen bad.

I pray that April will come thru all her problems as well as Naddie did!!!


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

hugs to your dad and mom. I sure hope things get better


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I hope my folks have seen the worst and April will turn around and see better days....[/B]


I really hope so, too!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Your parents sound like such wonderful people. Any man who loves and cares for animals is A#1 in my book. I sure hope that April recovers. rayer:


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> I continue to have April in my prayers...
> I don't know if I've understood fully... does the vet feel April had gotten into poison... or is the illness from so many parasites?
> I know Naddie had just about every parasite going when she was pulled from the kill shelter. Rescue took her to the vets that same night. They actually weren't aware of how bad she was but they initially tried to get her shaved because she was soooo matted ( inches thick!!!!! ) She skin was so badly pulled from normal position they knew she had to be sedated to actually do it..thus the vet. It was then they discovered open wounds under all the matting and even ( be prepared! this is disgusting!!!!).. even crockroaches living under it all and eating her flesh!
> She had all the worms we commonly hear of and yes heartworm positive to boot.
> ...


my dad initially thought she had been poisoned... the area behind their house is ripe with traps and things left behind by careless hunters, and some neighborhood animals had been known to be poisoned in recent years. my dad thought maybe she could have sniffed the wrong thing or licked the wrong thing on one of their walks (or "adventures on the golf cart thru the woods", however you like to call it), and thus, poisoned. the vet seems to think it is less a poisoning than a reaction to all the parasites. the paperwork given to my folks claims she was regularly vetted and vaccinated, but the vet named on the papers says he has never seen her a day in his life. the family that took april to the shelter told the shelter she was vetted, but have since recanted that story. they took her "when they could" and she has never been fully vaccinated as young pups should be. :smmadder: you know, because what's a missed vaccination here or there, right? :smmadder: Dr New Vet thinks she hasn't seen a vet since she was born. he says she's "just that bad"... i will pass along your story about Naddie, i'm sure my folks will see the hope from it. your Naddiegirl is a very inspiring story of rescue...poor girl, I can't imagine how ANYONE can stand by and allow a dog to "get" to those conditions.  i hope April recovers just as well as your happy little girl did!!! thank you, terry 


ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhhh can't believe people can get a pooch and do NOTHING! to see their basic health needs are :smmadder: taken care of!! 

If poisoning, the blood work would have shown problems with kidney/liver at the least. 

Did the vet test for the tick borne diseases since she had so many ticks? Some of them can be pretty nasty! 
Ehrlichia is one that scares the bejeebers out of me...even more than lyme. 

I assume when you mentioned the blood panel showed Ok it was a full work-up? including WBC, RBC , platlets etc?

Also April's immune system is likely to be really on overload with having to deal with so much. Something like "Transfer Factor" might be something to think about to help boost her immune system. 

Know April is in my prayers... I hope today brings more encouraging news!


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Still praying for April and her family. 
rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Sure hoping for a positive update this morning after your parents have spoken with the vet. Maybe sleeping in Daddy and Mommy's bed has helped. 

Prayers for dear April and her parents and her big sister, Anne Marie, and her niece, The B'cup.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

good-ish news today.... she is doing "better" today but not "normal". my mom thinks added to all of this, she isn't feeling well as the after-effects of her seizures... Dr New Vet says that after looking at bloodwork (all fine, complete workup, but all a-o-k), it may be a heart condition that is lurking below all of this as well. they have an appt at the Univ of Florida vet center on thursday to find out what's going on. they were able to get an earlier appt (wednesday) if they'd have gone to Auburn's vet school, but UF is 90min away vs Auburn being several HOURS away. Dr New Vet (whom my dad really likes, and for him to express "like" of any degree about ANYone is a pretty huge thing) has recommended some specialists there and has been talking to them on the phone about April. 

hopefully Thursday brings good news!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

This is very encouraging news, Ann Marie. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a good update on Thursday.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I continue to check in for news about April. Thanks for keeping up updated and I hope that things will get better quick!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I know Thursday will seem like forever for your parents and you. We'll just have to turn up the prayer power and continue to hope for good reports for dear April.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahh it does sound like she's heading in a positive direction. I know we all like 'quick-fixes" but when you think how little April was neglected over time, her little body and her overall condition has likely been slowly going downward... so it is natural it will take some time... but that doesn't matter ,just as long as each day is a step in the right direction!
prayers continue for her!


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

This is encouraging. I sure hope she pulls through. rayer: rayer: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Hey Ann Marie -- just checking in to see how April is doing and to wish your parents good luck with the appointment tomorrow. 

Sure hope it will be Margarita's and peanut butter all around after the appointment.


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

I don't know how I missed this thread :brownbag: Praying for good news for April! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'll be praying too rayer: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## Critterkrazy (Jan 17, 2007)

Ann Marie, I just now saw this thread. I really need to pay more attention. 

Be assured, I will keep April and your folks in my thoughts and prayers. I hope her appt tomorrow will bring good news.

Hugs to them and yourself. I know this is hard on all of you.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

have not heard anything yet... my folks are staying over night in gainesville (it's not even 2 hrs away from their house, so i'm guessing they are keeping april overnight at UF)... my mom isn't exactly hip to the latest technology, and i'm sure she doesnt understand that the reason i'm "not calling" is because her cell phone is OFF... so i dont have any way of reaching her until they come back tomorrow... i did leave a message that a whole lotta crazy people she doesnt know are praying hard for april and a good prognosis...

thanks again you guys! you are all the best


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> have not heard anything yet... my folks are staying over night in gainesville (it's not even 2 hrs away from their house, so i'm guessing they are keeping april overnight at UF)... my mom isn't exactly hip to the latest technology, and doesnt understand that the reason i'm "not calling" is because her cell phone is OFF... so i dont have any way of reaching her until they come back tomorrow... i did leave a message that a whole lotta crazy people she doesnt know are praying hard for april and a good prognosis...
> 
> thanks again you guys! you are all the best [/B]


Still keeping everything crossed for April.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ann Marie ~ I'm just now seeing this thread. I am so sorry. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family, and April :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Please forgive my tardiness


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Praying like a crazy person for little April. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

here's the latest from my mom...


> Saw cardiologist-a 6 hr. trip. She has a very bad heart-condition guarded to poor---but there is hope. He does not know what caused it as this does not usually happen in her breed. Her heart output which I assume is equivalent to ejection fraction, should be 40---it is 7. Also her rate should be 140 and hers is 250. He sent blood work to Arizona and California and should have back next week. In the meantime she is on 4 heart meds including Dig. - 2 amino acids and an appetite stimulant to try to get the pills down. Right now they are all going down with Baskin-Robbins ice cream. We are all so tired. Biggest problem was finding Dig Elixir but finally got it. She is just the sweetest little thing and had to give it a try.
> Hopefully when the blood work comes back we can stop some of the meds. It could have been caused by ticks and if that is the case she will be on ABX-but off others. Everyone keep your fingers XXXX'd. We JUST LOVED the cardiologist and I asked if he would take care of me if I get heart problems. We had his undivided attention for 4 hours. Just love vets!!!!!
> Will keep you posted..........[/B]


She sent this to her email list which consists of all her nurse friends, so there is some med-speak that I'm not familiar with, so please forgive her medical jargon if you don't get it either LOL.

the good thing is, my MOTHER is happy with the vet. any of you nurses know how it is with finding/liking/trusting doctors... for my mother to say she loves this guy... he must be a keeper LOL

talked to my brother this morning... he grumbled, "i sure as **** hope they were this good to US when WE were sick as kids..." and I know that's because he was never allowed to have ice cream when he was sick 

either way... sounds like the cardiologist has a better handle on this in terms of a dx than the local vets did, which is not to diss them in any way! i hope he figures it out and april is back to being a happy little girl who gets to ride the golf cart with her daddy to the mailbox every day


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

It's all hieroglyphics to me, but I understand Baskin-Robbins, so that's a good sign (that's kind of like margaritas for grown-ups, right??. Still keeping everything crossed for April. :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, thanks for keeping us posted. I hope the new medicines help.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Praying this vet can get things under control for April!... and bless your mom and dad for giving this little girl every chance possible...( I know ...they love her and the reason why)
Please keep the updates coming!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

THanks for the update. WOW, your parents are so good.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Muffy has conjestive heart failure and wasn't expected to live this long. i just know with all the new things they have and all the meds, just maybe she will live a long life. I'm still praying for your parents and April
My kids always say that they were never treated as good as we do our fluffs,


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

i emailed my mother to ask her to spell the dx out in small, one-syllable terms for laypersons like myself... 
here's what i get:


> It just meant her heart was VERY, VERY bad---not pumping enough blood to her brain..she could not even figure out how to eat. Since starting on the meds she is 1000% better-and hungry.
> She even attacked Buffy when dad paid too much attention to her.[/B]


which means she is doing MUCH better because her favorite game had been to fight buffy for the spot on dad's chair right next to him. 
thanks again for all your prayers, this is another sign that the power of multiple prayers is greater than i can comprehend 

i hope all the news from here on out is good better and best!
xoxoxo,
am & the bc


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

:chili: :chili: :chili: What great news, Ann Marie!! I'm so happy for April and your parents. :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I was glad to read that April is doing better. Your parents are great.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh what wonderful news Ann Marie, I am so happy to see little April is doing better on the meds :chili: :chili: 
Thank you for the update and better news, I am sure your mum and dad are much happier too


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Thanks for the update.
It sounds like things are looking much much better for little April. I'm hoping that her progress continues.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

What wonderful news that is Mary Anne. Your parents rock!!!!


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> Oh what wonderful news Ann Marie, I am so happy to see little April is doing better on the meds :chili: :chili:
> Thank you for the update and better news, I am sure your mum and dad are much happier too [/B]


my dad and april are sleeping back up on the bed  buffy is hogging the bench at the foot of the bed and she sleeps with her skinny greyhound legs sticking straight up, so it probably looks like two benches placed seat-on-seat haha. my brother's email said things are getting better, the cat is back to her normal surly antisocial self. he hopes things continue in this fashion...


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I am so glad that April is doing better on medication and I see that she is getting the royal treatment. She deserves all the best after all that she has been through and yes, even ice cream.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

*what lovely news.

big cuddle for little april!* :wub:


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

So glad to hear the news, Ann Marie -- sounds like April is going to fight the good fight.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Is April continuing to do well! I pray she is!!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> Is April continuing to do well! I pray she is!![/B]


Terry, I was thinking about April, too. How is she doing, Ann Marie?


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

email from my parents today 11/7/07:



> Well our little April is gone. She got really bad yesterday, was not better today and by the time we got her to the vet she could hardly lift her head. She was not going to get better--even with medication.
> We have all been crying and will miss her so much.
> 
> Mom and Dad[/B]


my parents and i want to thank each of you for your continued prayers and support-----they have meant so much! my dad is sooooo upset, while he knows they did everything they could, and would have spent 1000000x the money they already had, he feels this still shouldn't have ended this way 

i just got off the phone with my mom while writing this, and she can hardly talk. she wants to thank you all so much. she knows april was given an extra "boost" from all the love here.... but for april, it just wasn't meant to be for long :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

rough year for my folks. hopefully things start looking up.


ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

> email from my parents today 11/7/07:
> 
> QUOTE





> Well our little April is gone. She got really bad yesterday, was not better today and by the time we got her to the vet she could hardly lift her head. She was not going to get better--even with medication.
> We have all been crying and will miss her so much.
> 
> Mom and Dad[/B]


my parents and i want to thank each of you for your continued prayers and support-----they have meant so much! my dad is sooooo upset, while he knows they did everything they could, and would have spent 1000000x the money they already had, he feels this still shouldn't have ended this way  

i just got off the phone with my mom while writing this, and she can hardly talk. she wants to thank you all so much. she knows april was given an extra "boost" from all the love here.... but for april, it just wasn't meant to be for long :bysmilie: :bysmilie: :bysmilie: 

rough year for my folks. hopefully things start looking up.


ann marie and the buttercup
[/B][/QUOTE]

Your parents are truly awesome. Their kindness will surely be rewarded in heaven where they have April patiently awaiting... :grouphug:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Oh, I am so sorry to see this news. Please know that April and your parents will be in my thoughts. That makes me so sad.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I am so very sorry to hear this. Soooo sad.

[attachment=29433:bridge_w..._wording.jpg]


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

Oh, I'm so sorry to hear that April has left us. I'll be praying for your parents. Hugs for you all.
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Oh Anne Marie I am so sorry to hear this. What a sad situation that your parents have gone through. May God give them and you peace through this rough time. I will be keeping all of you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so sorry... I kept thinking of her today and truly was hoping things were continuing on the promising route that it seemed .
I know your parents are heartbroken right now, but they did everything in their power to help her.... they can't ask any more of themselves than that! Please tell them I'm praying they get all the comfort and support they need to get thru this very sad time.

RIP little April, 

This is for your parents:

Lend Me a Pup
Author Unknown

I will lend to you for awhile
a pup, God said,
For you to love her while she lives
and to mourn for her when she is gone.
Maybe for twelve or fourteen years,
or maybe for two or three
But will you, till I call her back
take care of her for me?

She'll bring her charms to gladden you
and (should her stay be brief)
you'll always have her memories
as solace for your grief.
I cannot promise that she will stay,
since all from earth return,
But there are lessons taught below
I want this pup to learn.

I've looked the whole world over
in search of teachers true
And from the folk that crowd life's land
I have chosen you.
Now will you give her all your love
Nor think the labor vain
Nor hate me when I come to take my pup back again.

I fancied that I heard them say
"Dear Lord Thy Will Be Done,"
For all the joys this pup will bring,
the risk of grief you'll run.
Will you shelter her with tenderness
Will you love her while you may
And for the happiness you'll know forever grateful stay.

But should I call her back
much sooner than you've planned
Please brave the bitter grief that comes
and try to understand.
If, by your love, you've managed
my wishes to achieve,
In memory of her that you've loved,
cherish every moment with your faithful bundle,
and know she loved you too.


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm shocked - I thought she was going to pull through; she had so much love and care. I'm so sorry that she's gone. Hugs to your parents.


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

I am so, so sorry to hear the news about April -- she's had a special place in our hearts here, as do your parents, Ann Marie. 

I have to say -- I think I'm feeling equal parts of sadness at April's suffering :smcry: and anger :smmadder: at April's neglected beginnings before your dear parents helped her. As always I have to ask WHY people who don't care and are not responsible even have animals in their lives!?!?!? :smpullhair: 

Thank you for sharing April with us and letting us get to know your parents, as well.

[attachment=29435:Angel_gif.gif]


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about April.  I understand exactly how they feel. I'm am mourning losing my cat, Muffin and am trying so hard to be strong and it's very, very tough. :smcry: :grouphug: to you and your family.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I feel their sorrow, I am soooooo sorry :smcry: :smcry: :smcry:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your parents, Ann Marie. Please give them long distance hugs from all of us. April was a lucky little girl to have had their love and loving care.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

Terri, that was beautiful. :bysmilie: I am sitting here boo-hoo-ing, and yet I know that April is in a much better place, away from her misery and no longer dealing with the effects of her earlier neglect. I never met her, but I miss her just the same.

I sent that poem to my folks. I'm certain it'll be on their fridge the next time I visit.


thank you---xoxoxo

ann marie and the buttercup


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so sorry to read this, Ann Marie. Please extend all of our good wishes to your family. They gave April a loving and happier time...I hope they can hold on to that thought. Sometimes we do all that we can and things still don't work out the way that we want......it doesn't make the pain any less, but hopefully they will not be sad for too long.


----------



## bigsmom (Sep 8, 2007)

that's too bad..i'm sorry to hear things didn't work out as we wished.....prayers and hugs to you your parents and everyone who knew April! tell everyone to keep their heads up rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## pompomsmom (Jan 8, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I just finished reading this thread... I am so sorry about April. Your parents sound like wonderful people, I am sure April felt all the love till the last moment. Hugs.

Diane and Pompom


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

[attachment=29459:Rainbow_bridge.jpg]

So sorry she did not make it. :grouphug:


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

:grouphug: Im so sorry April didnt make it :smcry:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry hon! Rest in peace April :grouphug: :grouphug: Sending my love, thoughts and prayers to your family!! rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Ann Marie, I am so very sorry for you and your family :smcry: :smcry: 

Thoughts and prayers continue for you all. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Rest In Peace sweet, sweet April.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh no, I just saw your update - such sad news, I'm so so sorry things didn't turn out differently. :smcry:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh, I'm so sorry. Your Parents went all out for April and I hope they know we were all rooting for them and April. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Oh Ann Marie, I am so very sorry to hear of April's passing :smcry: :smcry: Please know that your mom & dad and you are in my thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: 

RIP dear sweet April :grouphug:


----------

